# How many can you put back on Day 5?



## karen (Mar 23, 2002)

I wonder if anyone can help? Now I've reached the grand old age of 40, I thought I could put 3 back but have just been told 3 if day 3 transfer but only 2 if its a day 5 transfer.

Has anyone put back or been given the option of putting back 3 on day 5?

Thanks

Karen


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi Karen,

I had three day-5 embies (one hathcing blasto, the others slightly behind from the leading one) put back in June last year.

Good luck!
Minty


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

I think it depends on the clinic. My NHS treatment I only found out part way through the stimming that they only replace 2 embryos maximum no matter if you are over 40, or the grades or whatever.... (I only got two, so the choice wasn't there really) They do also have results that are twice the national average for women over 40, and their twins rate is almost the sme for older women as for younger ones - clearly they don't want to have too many of them or risk triplets.
Private clinic I have been to would have been happy to replace three, but have a lower twin rate for 40+
However many they replace, I hope they stick!
love
Elinor


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

3 is your right. insist on it if over 40 and regardless of blasts/other stages.


----------



## Orange Smartie (Dec 30, 2007)

In the UK, I know if it's your own eggs you should be able to have three however if you are using donor eggs they will only transfer two regardless of whatever stage the embryos are at.

xxx


----------

